# Leopard gecko racks?



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey! 
I need to find a cheapish rack system for adult leos, any good and EASY ways to make or buy a rack?
Thank you


----------



## TWreptiles (Dec 21, 2011)

i made mine like this:

holds 10x 32 litre underbed storage boxes available in places like wilkinsons or b&m (here's an online link - Buy 32lt Crystal Under Bed Plastic Storage Box with Lid )

i used 18mm mdf although you could have used plywood or osb board or melamine if it was the same thickness

the boxes are 60x40cm profile and each shelf holds two boxes, so i got shelves cut that measured 806mm x 600mm (the extra 6mm is so the shelves can be sunk into the side supports). 5 shelves that size, and then the top is 400m x 836mm

the sides are then the height of a 100mm space at the bottom, 5x 18mm shelves, 5x 180mm gaps, and then 3mm for the top to slot on and still leave enough space in the top for boxes when the top goes on

on the top shelf use an 18mm router bit at the sides (along the 400mm edge) to router a slot 3mm deep both sides

then on each side i measured 183mm from the top, routered an 18mm grove, then 180mm from that gap and did an 18mm groove (all 3mm deep with the 18mm router bit) and continued the process downwards

then drilled 5 holes for each place the sheets met if that makes sense, so 5 holes from the outside through the groove routered in the side for each groove and the top

then deburred the holes and put 40mm wood screws in each hole

and voila!

(sounds really complicated but i'm sure you can make sense of it, got two sheets of the mdf cut at b&q and bought 200 screws of the right size at the same time, you could maximise it and make the sides longer as the cutting list we used left about 3 extra shelves at the end)

i then use habistat heatmats that measure roughly 80 x 30 cm and have them connected to a matstat with the probe on the middle section and put the tubs over that and the temps are fine.

tubs fit in lidless or lidded and the space at the bottom is big enough to store the unused lids

plus when they're lidless there's not enough room for the locusts that my adults eat or the adults themselves to get out.

make sure to drill the tubs for ventilation 

good luck :2thumb:


----------



## bigdan110 (Jun 15, 2010)

You could look into the good old ikea pax wardrobe rack. Although you cannot get the 100cm tubs anymore the 100cm rack will hold 2 33/50L rubs per shelf. No cutting or modifications needed unless you want to go lidless. Took me an hour to put mine together on my own wouldn't recommend doing it solo tho. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

bigdan110 said:


> You could look into the good old ikea pax wardrobe rack. Although you cannot get the 100cm tubs anymore the 100cm rack will hold 2 33/50L rubs per shelf. No cutting or modifications needed unless you want to go lidless. Took me an hour to put mine together on my own wouldn't recommend doing it solo tho.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Do you have any photos of yours?! Would really like to see it. My boyfriend and dad would build it im not the best when it comes to putting things together  
Not bothered about going lidless just want a nice rack :lol2:


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

TWreptiles said:


> i made mine like this:
> 
> holds 10x 32 litre underbed storage boxes available in places like wilkinsons or b&m (here's an online link - Buy 32lt Crystal Under Bed Plastic Storage Box with Lid )
> 
> ...


Errrr come build one for me? :lol2:


----------



## bigdan110 (Jun 15, 2010)

Empty your pms lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

bigdan110 said:


> Empty your pms lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


I have now


----------

